# HGH cycle dose



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Im currently on a tren E 280mg pw and test E 500mg pw course, Im 44 205lbs and 15%bf. I want to add some hgh in to the mix, I have sourced some ansomone 100iu kits. Im looking to lean up a bit and put on some muscle from the hgh. Ive been doing a lot of reading but its far from clear the best way to run this and at what dose.

Do I run it every day, run it 5 says per week, or 3 days per week. Also what doses for the various plans? Its been suggested to run 10iu 3 days per week, mon, wed, fri, am I likely to experience sides with this amount? Would it be better to run less over more days or would I be better running 10iu 5 days per week?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

garyf said:


> Hi Im currently on a tren E 280mg pw and test E 500mg pw course, Im 44 205lbs and 15%bf. I want to add some hgh in to the mix, I have sourced some ansomone 100iu kits. Im looking to lean up a bit and put on some muscle from the hgh. Ive been doing a lot of reading but its far from clear the best way to run this and at what dose.
> 
> Do I run it every day, run it 5 says per week, or 3 days per week. Also what doses for the various plans? Its been suggested to run 10iu 3 days per week, mon, wed, fri, am I likely to experience sides with this amount? Would it be better to run less over more days or would I be better running 10iu 5 days per week?


 I would run it everyday to get the benefit of it every single day in my opinion

As there was a study done that M/W/F produced results was posted on here (which of course it would) everyone jumped on the bandwagon and presumed this was the best way to run it.

I would want to be benefitting from it every single day as there is no test done to suggest MWF use is better than everyday use.


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok if every day what dose would suit my goals? I can of course tweek this up or down depending on if I get sides.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

garyf said:


> Ok if every day what dose would suit my goals? I can of course tweek this up or down depending on if I get sides.


 For muscle gains I would run 4-5IU Per day.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mon/wed/fri is a good starting point for a beginner there is no right or wrong way to use GH what the study shows is that it can be run EOD at higher doses and be effective... It also can be run ED and be effective even mon-fri with weekends off is effective..

The simplest method is the one that suits and fits your life, mon/wed/fri suits me and I have tried everything now. I prefer bigger doses over small doses of GH and I prefer EOD over ED use also which goes hand in hand with bigger doses as you can struggle to run bigger doses ED without sides getting out of hand.

I use GH pre bed on my biggest muscle part days, back, legs and a long heavy cardio day which is Friday.

One thing I have learned is suit yourself.. choose what you can afford to run and work with it as best you can, I have used as low as 4iu EOD with results.. after a certain amount of time try using a different way a change is good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Colin said:


> For muscle gains I would run 4-5IU Per day.


 using it ED certainly is not better than EOD or M/W/F plus the negatives on your natural levels are certainly harder with everyday as there is no chance for natural to recommence release where as EOD/M/W/F there is.....

As we have bumped heads on this before we certainly must agree to disagree as you have pointed out before although there is a study on M/W/F there is not one to compare to ED use, so to say its better in terms of results cannot be made BUT ED use will make it harder for your own release to get back in to motion, given the effect the negative effect GH has on insulin sensitivity it is only logical to assume that this also would be harsher when using ED opposed to EOD/M/W/F approach.......

So as @Dead lee has pointed out the best protocol is the one that fits your lifestyle as it is certainly not a must to use it ED and the results be that in muscle gain and/or fatloss given the same weekly amount of GH used will be no different between the protocols.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> using it ED certainly is not better than EOD or M/W/F plus the negatives on your natural levels are certainly harder with everyday as there is no chance for natural to recommence release where as EOD/M/W/F there is.....
> 
> As we have bumped heads on this before we certainly must agree to disagree as you have pointed out before although there is a study on M/W/F there is not one to compare to ED use, so to say its better in terms of results cannot be made BUT ED use will make it harder for your own release to get back in to motion, given the effect the negative effect GH has on insulin sensitivity it is only logical to assume that this also would be harsher when using ED opposed to EOD/M/W/F approach.......
> 
> So as @Dead lee has pointed out the best protocol is the one that fits your lifestyle as it is certainly not a must to use it ED and the results be that in muscle gain and/or fatloss given the same weekly amount of GH used will be no different between the protocols.


 Insulin sensitivity is definitely an issue, especially on high or long run ED doses, I'm pretty sure i was the getting symptoms.

I never seen any amazing results while running high ED doses, 8-10iu, I gave it time as well and used quality genuine pharma grade.. a reasonable amount goes just as far IME.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Insulin sensitivity is definitely an issue, especially on high or long run ED doses, I'm pretty sure i was the getting symptoms.
> 
> I never seen any amazing results while running high ED doses, 8-10iu, I gave it time as well and used quality genuine pharma grade.. a reasonable amount goes just as far IME.


 agreed mate, I have used GH for over 15yrs and I have tried pretty much every way you can and I certainly did not see any benefit to running it ed over what I do now which is M/W/F


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

M/w/f does sound the best way

i tried it m/w/f at 9iu 4 months

then 5 on 2 off at 4iu 3 months

for me 5 on 2 off worked better than m/w/f for fat loss! Most likely because I did cardio on the 5 on days. And took advantage of the fatty acid release.

To op imo use the aas for the muscle gain and the hgh for fat loss. Tren will also help lean you up anyway.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Etoboss said:


> M/w/f does sound the best way
> 
> i tried it m/w/f at 9iu 4 months
> 
> ...


 to be fair the fatloss will have been only down to the cardio, unless you injected your GH 4hrs before your cardio the release wouldn't of been that much......


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ye mate I injected 3 hours before doing weights empty stomach and then by the time I moved onto cardio was just about hitting the 4 hour mark.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Etoboss said:


> Ye mate I injected 3 hours before doing weights empty stomach and then by the time I moved onto cardio was just about hitting the 4 hour mark.


 thats cool......although next time you do M/W/F do the cardio each day as well and let us know how they compare


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Good idea. Will switch back to that now mate to see, only just getting back on the gh after being off a good few months. Have put on a load of fat over xmas hols so need to kick my ass into gear. Hoping the hgh will help retain muscle while cutting with no anabolics


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys, I had started it ed but will switch to eod, works better for the dose I'm taking. I havnt really noticed any sides so far apart from a cloudy head and sleeping longer, Im also getting tired late afternoon.


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok I've been on 35iu pw of ansomone for a month now, I can see it starting to rip me up a bit, I'm not getting any sides to speak of, a little tingling in hands when in bed or if I'm holding a mobile for a while. My goals are to put on muscle and rip up a bit with the added benefits you get from hgh being 44. I'm considering upping the dose to 15iu eod which will take me up to 50iu pw roughly, does this sound sensible to people that have ran ansomone at this dose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is zero reason to use 15iu of GH in one day even on the EOD protocol, this will increase the sides but not really contribute much in the way of results......your body won't just burn more fat or create more growth because you have increased the dose past a certain point, ansomone is decent eastern pharma GH there is no reason to use more than 8-10iu per day when on a alternate day protocol


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

Great stuff just the response I'm looking for, I'll leave as is cheers.


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

On shot days which are eod I'm shooting this twice a day, 5 iu per shot, one am when I get up and the other say 4 pm, Is this a good strategy or should I maybe think of splitting it in to 3 shots per day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

splitting it won't increase the results, i split the dose as i get more side effects from larger shots


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok great thanks I'm not getting any major sides yet other than what's mentioned above, do you think one shot of 10IU would be ok in one sitting or be too much, can my body absorb or use 10iu? The only reason I ask is because I work offshore and will be going away soon. When I'm away I can't store at correct temp once reconstituted, so my options are one shot in the morning at 10iu or mix it all take one shot of 5iu then 4 hrs later take the rest. Once reconstituted will it last 4hrs?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

garyf said:


> Ok great thanks I'm not getting any major sides yet other than what's mentioned above, do you think one shot of 10IU would be ok in one sitting or be too much, can my body absorb or use 10iu? The only reason I ask is because I work offshore and will be going away soon. When I'm away I can't store at correct temp once reconstituted, so my options are one shot in the morning at 10iu or mix it all take one shot of 5iu then 4 hrs later take the rest. Once reconstituted will it last 4hrs?


 Yeah you can absorb it, i do it one shot, the bigger the dose the longer the pulse is, 8iu one shot falls back to baseline in 12hrs (red line) , peak around 4hr mark.

I do mine before bed, one long pulse while i sleep.


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

That's great thanks, I did fancy trying it before bed just to see if I sleep better, for some reason this time on the tren I'm waking up a lot at night. I'm just a bit worried about shutting down my natty supply, would this happen doing it eod? On a plus note this stuff is amazing, I'm already noticing physical changes to my skin and bf% never mind what will be happening inside, no real strength increase over and above what the tren is giving me but my muscles seem harder. I've only been on this for a month, what will I be like in 6 to 9 months.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

garyf said:


> That's great thanks, I did fancy trying it before bed just to see if I sleep better, for some reason this time on the tren I'm waking up a lot at night. I'm just a bit worried about shutting down my natty supply, would this happen doing it eod? On a plus note this stuff is amazing, I'm already noticing physical changes to my skin and bf% never mind what will be happening inside, no real strength increase over and above what the tren is giving me but my muscles seem harder. I've only been on this for a month, what will I be like in 6 to 9 months.


 no matter the dosing or frequency of your GH you will shut down your natural release of GH, the benefit of EOD over ED use is that shutdown happends for 24hrs post injection so if you are doing it EOD your body has the chance to release natural GH before your next injection


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok that's clears that up thanks, so is there any difference doing it at night or in the morning eod, if it shuts you down for 24hr?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

garyf said:


> Ok that's clears that up thanks, so is there any difference doing it at night or in the morning eod, if it shuts you down for 24hr?


 please re-read my post above yours again


----------



## garyf (Nov 27, 2016)

*Ok thanks.*


----------



## mikeduin (Nov 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no matter the dosing or frequency of your GH you will shut down your natural release of GH, the benefit of EOD over ED use is that shutdown happends for 24hrs post injection so if you are doing it EOD your body has the chance to release natural GH before your next injection


 And what about a every day dose of 2.5iu after a peptide shot what you mentioned before, that your body sees one natural spike. Does the GH then also shut down your natural relaese for 24hrs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mikeduin said:


> And what about a every day dose of 2.5iu after a peptide shot what you mentioned before, that your body sees one natural spike. Does the GH then also shut down your natural relaese for 24hrs?


 well your talking about using GH along with peptides so not the same situation, using GH this way you piggy back the natural pulse so the shutdown will not be as harsh but you wouldn't be able to do this multiple times a day everyday


----------



## mikeduin (Nov 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> well your talking about using GH along with peptides so not the same situation, using GH this way you piggy back the natural pulse so the shutdown will not be as harsh but you wouldn't be able to do this multiple times a day everyday


 I inject the peptides 6x per day, every 3 hours. What was the maximum dose gh you can take after the peptide shot (i thought it was 2.5iu) and how many times a day maximum. And then by which shots do you prefer to do the gh like morning, after training and before bed? Or is there an advantage for taking 1-1.25iu gh by every shot over 2-2.5 iu with 3 shots?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Gh is tricky to get down for yourself. everyone is different


----------

